# 2010 hunting season Pa



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

man am I pumped for Pa's gun season! Im hoping to get a nice buck like i did 2 years back! anyone have any luck yet post some pics for this years season bow or gun! Ill be ready with my Ruger .243 and my Remington Corelockt Bullets. :sniper: :sniper:


----------

